# [url]www.motorhomeparking.co.uk[/url]



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

*www.motorhomeparking.co.uk*

I'm not sure if it's common knowledge but I've just discovered that Graham Hadfield ("GJH"-not a subscriber) has compiled a CD of all the MH Friendly places listed on his website.

Obviously they'll change over time but I think that for a Fiver it's another useful addition to have as a resource when travelling. Details on the website.

I've no commercial interest in the site but feel it's worth bringing the CD to your attention


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

How do we get it?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is the Link for the site.

steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Here is the Link for the site.


.....and it's half way down first page "www.motorhomeparking.co.uk on CD"


----------

